# A recent picture of Stevie my tortoise with no eyes,



## Benjamin (Jun 25, 2012)

He hatched in December 2007. He gets along just fine with his handicap. He is my avatar photo.


----------



## wellington (Jun 25, 2012)

Awwww, what happened to him. I am so glad he gets along fine and looks happy.


----------



## Benjamin (Jun 25, 2012)

wellington said:


> Awwww, what happened to him. I am so glad he gets along fine and looks happy.


 He just hatched this way,


----------



## ascott (Jun 25, 2012)

He is beautiful....and he sparks a question based from curiosity; 

Does he navigate to his food on his own? Or does he require assistance to his feeding place/dish? Or since he has been blind always---does he do it all by himself?


----------



## wellington (Jun 25, 2012)

Sad, but glad he knows no difference.


----------



## cljohnson (Jun 25, 2012)

He is a handsome fellow. 
Major props to you for taking care of his special needs. 
Looks like he has no trouble smelling out food. 
He looks very healthy.


----------



## chase thorn (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow very interesting!  I'd like to know more!


----------



## Benjamin (Jun 25, 2012)

ascott said:


> He is beautiful....and he sparks a question based from curiosity;
> 
> Does he navigate to his food on his own? Or does he require assistance to his feeding place/dish? Or since he has been blind always---does he do it all by himself?


 He has always been able to find his food without any problem. He is a little small for his age, though growing nice and smooth like the others.


----------



## bigred (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this photo, Im sure he smells out his food


----------



## yagyujubei (Jun 25, 2012)

I believe this anomaly shows up frequently with "clown" turtles. I believe that they are created by some sort of manipulation of temperaturesduring their hatching. Did anything happen while this one was incubating?


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 25, 2012)

He is a cute little fellow. He's lucky to have a wonderful owner.


----------



## ascott (Jun 25, 2012)

> He has always been able to find his food without any problem.



This is what I suspected, but thank you for confirming  Also, thank you for sharing your beauty


----------



## l0velesly (Jun 25, 2012)

Aww.. both eyes are gone?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 25, 2012)

Just fantastic!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jun 26, 2012)

Thats incredible!!! Just goes to show how great the sense of smell tortoises have.


----------



## leopard777 (Jun 26, 2012)

nice , great owner


----------



## Rockford (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Benjamin (Jun 26, 2012)

yagyujubei said:


> I believe this anomaly shows up frequently with "clown" turtles. I believe that they are created by some sort of manipulation of temperaturesduring their hatching. Did anything happen while this one was incubating?



This egg was incubated by a friend because I was in the process of moving. The only thing we really have come up with is that the egg became too dry at a very critical point. I had one hatch a few years back that had only one eye. Then a very deformed one hatched last year that died.


----------

